# First Animal Killed



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

I want to know what the first animal you killed was, what you killed it with, your age when you killed it and if you have Pics.:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Gray squirrel with my brother's .22. I think I was thirteen or fourteen. No pics but it tasted AWSOMEEE.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i think it was a bird like a dove, i think it was when i was 7-8. it was ether with a 20 ga, or a pullet rifle:wink: i killed my first deer when i was 9 with a 20 ga


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

my first deer was a big doe that i shot with a bow at 20 yards when i was 9. now im 16 and got 18 deer since then.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

My first animal ever killed.. well i guess its animals... I shot 4 pheasants in 1 shot with my .410 ga... that was amazing.. my first time hunting.. 4 were flyin really close together and l blasted some lead and watched them all drop.. Did this when i was 12, not so much of a pheasant hunter since my parents divorced.. oo well.. Bowhunting is now my sports..

I have pics but not on this computer.. sorry


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I was so young I wouldn't remember, but it must have been some sort of bug, killed with my foot...:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I was so young I wouldn't remember, but it must have been some sort of bug, killed with my foot...:wink:


Trophy? World Record? more info man come on..


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Trophy? World Record? more info man come on..


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*first kill!*

KANGAROO
AT 30FT WITH MY HOYT TRYKON LAST YEAR.....EXPANDABLE TO THE CHEST, DROPPED HIM THEN AND THERE:angel:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> KANGAROO
> AT 30FT WITH MY HOYT TRYKON LAST YEAR.....EXPANDABLE TO THE CHEST, DROPPED HIM THEN AND THERE:angel:


dude that awesome!!!!!!!!! do yu have pics?


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Gray squirrel with 22 rifle when I was 8.
Cottontail rabbit with an Indian brand compound bow, I was 14.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Corsican Ram, and Mouflan Ram when i was 6 years old.

Texas


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

I was about 9 Years ols and got a B-B Gun for christmas. I killed a couple of thise Gray Cat Birds. That gun was a great shooter back then. I am 42 now.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Some kinda bird with my Red Ryder BB gun when i was about 5 or 6!! that thing was deadly accurate!!
Ty


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ty Noe said:


> Some kinda bird with my Red Ryder BB gun when i was about 5 or 6!! that thing was deadly accurate!!
> Ty


Careful.. You'll shoot your eye out! :wink:


----------



## Kinger1488 (Jan 6, 2005)

a cardinal when i was 10, my mom grounded me to my room where i shot two robins out of my window. yeah thats right i was a [email protected]$$. thats actually a true story


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Man, I started taking down sparrows left and right when I was a bout 8.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

my first animal i killed i am not sure but a little bird with bb gun i was maybe 5-6. i shot my first deer last year with a gun and a buck with a bow. i was 12years old.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

first animal i killed was a gopher wen i was 4 or 5 with my 22.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Button buck with my 243 spike with 50 cal muzzloader does with my 243 :wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Trophy? World Record? more info man come on..


A little too flat to tell.

:dontknow:


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

I cant even remember. I just hunt fish and have fun. I have been deer hunting with my dad scence i was 4 or 5. Good Stuff! :darkbeer:


----------



## ATnoob (Jan 24, 2008)

You guys are fortunate to have started that early


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> A little too flat to tell.
> 
> :dontknow:


Well fart...


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*kangarro kill*



armyboy said:


> dude that awesome!!!!!!!!! do yu have pics?


...thanks man, sorry dude...didnt take any pics of that one ...but i will post up some pics next time i take a roo.....maybe in a week or 2...there is no hunting seasons for any feral animals here(fox, rabbit, goat, wild dog and wild cat)...and roo hunting is basicly whenever you see one and you have a bow in ure hand!:wink:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> KANGAROO
> AT 30FT WITH MY HOYT TRYKON LAST YEAR.....EXPANDABLE TO THE CHEST, DROPPED HIM THEN AND THERE:angel:


Dude nice! Is kangaroo hunting fun

P.S. is it expensive


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

My first animal was a button buck at ten yards on 1/26/07. I have shot two deer since then


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*kangaroo hunting*



MuzzyMarksman said:


> Dude nice! Is kangaroo hunting fun
> 
> P.S. is it expensive


are you kidding me....i pity you american guys!..:wink:.....the only tags we have to buy here are for deer....everything else is FREE!!!!!!!...eg:kangaroo, rabbits, hare, gouts, bulls, camels buffalo, fox and cats:wink:


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

My first deer was an early muzzeloader season with a 435 grain buffalo bullet. If he didnt go down with one of those you would have to shoot him with a 50BMG. It was a basket rack 8 point.


----------



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

I killed a Fox Squirrel with a 20 gauge.

Then my first bow kill was a groundhog at 30 yards.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

first? oh geese haha

i shot my first rabbit when i was 6 with my first compound bow


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

wow thats a hard one think it was some sort of bird with my pellet gun when i was like 3 or 4 years old


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt...i think this thread can grow


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Gray Squirel with a 20 gauge when i was 7.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Pig with rifle, skunk with bow


----------



## don-pedro (Feb 15, 2008)

ATnoob said:


> You guys are fortunate to have started that early


yea i didnt move away from the city until i was 14, but you can guarantee that im in the woods every chance i get whether im hunting or not


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i got a mallard drake when i was 12, one shot, wish i could still shoot like that now


----------



## bugle freak (Feb 16, 2008)

a 135" whitetail buck, i was 11 yrs old, shot it with a muzzleloader!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

OK guys and gals how about first Big Game animal killed


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

small game; would have to be **** while huntin with dad so like when i was 7 or tweety birds on the bird feeder with the pellet gun 
Big game; a doe that my sister drove to me and killed it with my remington 870 express mag. with the 3 inch shells @ about 17 yds around 1;30 in the day i'll never forget it either


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

small game... some kinda bird with a pullet rifle
big game... a button buck 50 lb when i was 9. shot it with a smooth barrel signal shot 20 gal. at 15 yards at 6:15 PM :wink:
the same day in the same stand with the same gun (i think) at the same time as my older brother did 2 years before:wink: that was kinda cool if yu know waht i mean.:cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

armyboy said:


> small game... some kinda bird with a pullet rifle
> big game... a button buck 50 lb when i was 9. shot it with a smooth barrel signal shot 20 gal. at 15 yards at 6:15 PM :wink:
> the same day in the same stand with the same gun (i think) at the same time as my older brother did 2 years before:wink: that was kinda cool if yu know waht i mean.:cocktail::cocktail:


yea thats pretty cool!!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

small game: dove with a BB gun 5 years old
Big game: Mouflan and Corsican Ram with a .223 @ 6 years old
BIg Game (Native Game): 2006 Wyoming, First Antelope @15


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

*first deer*

the first animal i killed was a ten point with my 243


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

*Its Been So Long*

Im 15 and i have know idea prolly like a bird at the age of 5?????? My first deer was this year 20 yard shot and thats all she ran.:tongue:


----------



## wickedskater (Jan 21, 2008)

first small game some bird when i was like 7-8 first big game 105class 9 point


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Jamis said:


>


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i think my first was a squirrel with my 410 at about 5 years old but im not sure my first deer was when i was 8 ...im 14 and ive killed around 36 since then


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

this is the first animal i killed! mule deer buck w/ my 243 at age 14!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

chipmunk with a .410 prolly 6 or 7 years old


----------



## PSE-SVB1234 (Mar 14, 2008)

my first kill was a 120 lb hog sow. i was 10 and i shot it with a .410 shotgun from 10yards away and it ran 70yardslol dont use a .410 to hunt pigs


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rooster

Bare Hands

no i dont have pics

:wink::tongue:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

my first animal small game would be a dove with 410 age 7
turkey 20 gage jake 6in 8 years old
doe when age 9 shot it with 243


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i got the best one yet........an ant when i was 3 beat that


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

8 point whitetail buck, killed when i was 17 with a my old switchback xt that i no longer have!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> are you kidding me....i pity you american guys!..:wink:.....the only tags we have to buy here are for deer....everything else is FREE!!!!!!!...eg:kangaroo, rabbits, hare, gouts, bulls, camels buffalo, fox and cats:wink:


Camels?


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

ha ha cant beat me


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

b18intega said:


> ha ha cant beat me


ate a worm when i was 2!:tongue::wink: (PSE CRAZY)


----------



## Greenoystercult (Nov 23, 2007)

back when i was 7, a rabbit hopped right in front of my target. I shot, and hit him with my field-tipped arrow. too bad it dident go through, it just messed his day up.

my first actual kill was a ground-hog at my local trap range. i whistled, he stood, and the rest is history.

about a week ago me and a friend of mine tag teamed a squirrel with, yes, lacrosse sticks. managed to hit him over the headright befor he ran up the tree witch gave us enough time to snare him in the pocket.


----------



## Rink (Dec 25, 2007)

A big gray squirrel at 20 yards with my bow. when i was 13.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Greenoystercult said:


> back when i was 7, a rabbit hopped right in front of my target. I shot, and hit him with my field-tipped arrow. too bad it dident go through, it just messed his day up.
> 
> my first actual kill was a ground-hog at my local trap range. i whistled, he stood, and the rest is history.
> 
> about a week ago me and a friend of mine tag teamed a squirrel with, yes, lacrosse sticks. managed to hit him over the headright befor he ran up the tree witch gave us enough time to snare him in the pocket.


LoL poor squirrel


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

first kill was some kind of bird when i was about 5 or 6...first deer was an 8 point when i was 10 with my 243.


----------



## BOWHUNTER92 (Mar 16, 2008)

my fist animal i killed was a phesant with a youth 20ga. from mossburg i was 8 or 9


----------



## BighornDropper8 (Mar 28, 2008)

*first kill*

my first kill was when i was 6 with a long bow on a ground hog


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

i really have no clue
if i had to guess i would say a hen mallard


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

actually when i was 1 my dad was working on his truck and he put anti freeze into it and left the open container and i nocked it over and our dog drank it, im the indercet cause of it


----------



## Greenoystercult (Nov 23, 2007)

b18intega said:


> actually when i was 1 my dad was working on his truck and he put anti freeze into it and left the open container and i nocked it over and our dog drank it, im the indercet cause of it


how do you live with the guilt?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

b18intega said:


> actually when i was 1 my dad was working on his truck and he put anti freeze into it and left the open container and i nocked it over and our dog drank it, im the indercet cause of it


that is kinda funny! my brother has a cat and it got under the hood of our car. and my dad got to work 45 minutes later and he hears a M OW!!!!!!!!! nommaly
she is as white as snow, she was jet black!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

man i have killed lots of ant's just didn't tink they wear special


----------



## johnnie14 (Feb 14, 2008)

*deer*

i killed my first deer when i was 13 with my 30-06 and killed a doe in muzzle loader with my cva inline a copple days later.i am fourteen now so hopefully i will get another 1,2,3,4 or 5 this year.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

i killed a nice 7 point with my .45 caliber muzzle loader when i was 14


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

Greenoystercult said:


> how do you live with the guilt?


doctor perscribed anti depresents:mg:


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

how do you gut a squirrel?, I always thought they were too small


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I didn't start hunting until I was 36, so unlike all you folks that got small game with 22s at a young age, my first kill was a 7 point Whitetail with my 30-30 rifle in the Blue Ridge Mountains of Western Maryland.


Now I'm waiting for the *"there ain't nuthin' Western about Maryland" *comments.


----------

